# بحث عن -: صيانة المعدات الثقيلة :- ( مع الصور )



## المهدى1 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*-: صيانة المعدات الثقيلة :-*​ المفاهيم الأساسية في الصيانة

الدور الهام في الصيانة
- حفظ المركبة في حالة صالحة للتشغيل .
- أستمرار المركبة بقد عالي من الفاعلية والكفاءة .

أنواع الصيانة

1- الصيانة المخططة :-
وهي تشمل تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة من خلال التخطيط المسبق والرقابة علي التنفيذ .

ومن أنواع الصيانة المخططة :
أ-الصيانة الوقائية .
ب-العمرات والنصف عمرة .
ج-الإحلال للأجزاء .

2- الصيانة الغير مخططة :-
وهي تشمل تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة يدون تحديد مسبق لأي معلومة عن النشاط المطلوب ومن أنواعها الصيانة العلاجية والصيانة الإسعافية .

عناصر الصيانة الوقائية الدورية :-
الشعور : هو الإحساس بأي ظاهرة غير عادية مثل الضوضاء أو الذبذبة أو رؤية دخان .
التفتيش والمتابعة :يشمل فك الأجزاء للتأكد من سلامتها أو وجود عيب فيها .
التربيط :يشمل تربيط الاجزاء للمحافظة علي سلامة المركبة .
النظافة : يشمل التنظيف ونظافة فلتر الهواء والزيت ونظافة الأجزاء باستمرار .
الضبط :يشمل ضبط الخلوص وضبط الأجهزة وضبط المعايرة .
التزييت : تشمل التشحيم والتزيت للمحافظة علي الأجزاء .

معالجة محتويات الصيانة الدورية 
الصيانة الوقائية هي معاينة وفحص وإصلاح علي فترت مسبقةوذلك للحفاظ علي تشغيل المعدة. ويجب إعداد تقرير عن المشاكل خلال المعاينة لكي يوضع جدول زمني قبل حدوث الأعطال .

ينحصر مشروع الصيانة الوقائية في :
-المعاينة والفحص والإختبار .
-النظافة والغسيل .
-التعديلات والضبط .
-التزيت والتشحيم والسوائل .
أهمية برمجة الصيانة الوقائية :
التحكم في عنصر الوقت وكيفية تنفيذ برنامج الصيانة وفق التتابع الزمني والفني .

تعريف برمجة الصيانة الوقائية :
هي وضع برنامج مسبق لمعاينات وخدمات الصيانة ووضع بيان مفصل عن المعدات وفترات الخدمة لكل نوع وتقدير الوقت الازم اكا نوع من معاينات الصيانة.

التتابع الزمني والفني لبرمجة الصيانة الوقائية
1-تقدير ساعات التشغيل اليومية للمحرك أو عدد الكيليو متر .
2-تقسيم فترة الصيانة لكل معدة يساعات تشغيل المحرك .
3-حصر عدد خدمات الصيانة المطلوب في السنة لكل معدة .
4-تحديد المجموع الكلي لمعاينات الصيانة لكل المعدات لمدة عام .
5-تحديد متوسط عدد المعاينات لتنفيذها كل أسبوع .
6-تحديد متوسط عدد المعاينات لتنفيذها كل يوم .
7-أستخدام المتوسطات اليومية والإسبوعية كمرشد لوضع برنامج الصيانة الوقائية .

الجدول الزمني للصيانة
1-تحديد تواريخ كل نوع من أنواع الصيانة الوقائية لكل معدة .
2-تخصيص فرق الصيانة الوقاية .
3-إصدار أوامر تشغيل لهذه المعلومات .
4-متابعة تنفيذ هذه الأوامر والملاحظات .

*تقدير زمن كل نوع من الصيانة*​ *أولا : البلدوزورات*
*





*

* الصيانة اليومي ( 15 ) دقيقة*
* الصيانةالإسبوعية ( 30 ) دقيقة*
* الصيانة كل أسبوعين ( 66 ) دقيقة*
* الصيانة الشهرية ( 90 ) دقيقة*
* الصيانة الربع سنوية ( 7 ) ساعات*
* الصيانة النصف سنوية ( 20 ) ساعة*

*ثانيا : موتور الجريدر*




* الصيانة اليومية 20 دقيقة*
* الصيانةالإسبوعية 35 دقيقة*
* الصيانة كل أسبوعين 45 دقيقة*
* الصيانة الشهرية 75 دقيقة*
* الصيانة الربع سنوية 9 ساعات*
* الصيانة النصف سنوية 25 ساعة*

*ثالثا : لودر علي كاوتش*
*




*

* الصيانة اليومية 24 دقيقة*
* الصيانةالإسبوعية 34 دقيقة*
* الصيانة كل أسبوعين 44 دقيقة*
* الصيانة الشهرية 75 دقيقة*
* الصيانة الربع سنوية 9 ساعات*
* الصيانة النصف سنوية 20 ساعة*

*تحديد الاعمال المطلوية لكل نوع من الصيانة الوقائية*​ *الصيانة اليومية :-*
ــــ الكشف علي مستوي الزيت .
ــــ الكشف علي مستوي مياه التبريد .
ــــ الكشف علي وعاء فلتر الهواء .






*الصيانة الإسبوعية :-*
ــــ وصلة القادوس ومحور تثبيت سلندرات الرفع والخفض .
القادوس :-






ــــ وصلات المحاور الخلفية .
ــــ كراسي العجلات الداخلية والخارجية .

*الصيانة كل أسيوعين :-*
ــــ الكشف علي مستوي زيت الهيدروليك .
ــــ الكشف علي مستوي مياه البطارية .
ــــ تشحيم الكراسي المتحركة .

*الصيانة الشهرية بالاضافة إلي الصيانة كل أسيوعين :-*
ــــ تشحيم كراسي المروحة للمحرك .
ــــ تشحيم أذرع التحكم الهيدروليكي .
ــــ ضبط سير المروحة والدينامو .
ــــ ضيط الدبرياج الخاص بالدوران .
ــــ تغير زيت المحرك والفلتر .
ــــ تغير فلتر أعمدة الجر ودبرياج الدوران .
ــــ الكشف علي العجل ومحاور الكاتينة .

*الصيانة الربع سنوية : بالاضافة الي الصيانة الشهرية :-*
ــــ تغير فلتر زيت المحرك .
ــــ ضبط أتزان عامود التزيت .
ــــ الكشف علي جميع أجزاء المعدة .

*الصيانة النصف سنوية :-*
ــــ تشحيم وصلات عمود الكردان .
ــــ تغير زيت أعمدة الجر والمحاور الخلفية .
ــــ تغير زيت التروس المخروطية .
ــــ ضيط التاكيهات .
ــــ تغير زيت الهيدروليك .
ــــ تغير محلول ملنع الصدأ بالريداتير .

*المسؤلين عن الصيانة الوقائية*
1- المشغلين والسائقين :-
مسئولين عن دقة العمل في لمعدة وعن المعاينة اليومية والإسبوعية .
2- مشرفي العمليات :-
يتأكدون من صلاحية المعدة ويتأكدون أن المعاينة اليومية والإسبوعية أنها تمت .
3- فنين صيانة المعدات :- 
مسئولين عن المعاينة والصيانة .
4- مشرف الورشة :-
مسؤل عن وضع جدول الصيانة .
5- عمال الصيانة ومشرفي التشغيل :-
مسؤلين عن مجمل العمليات

*العوامل المؤثرة علي متطلبات تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية :-*
1-حالات الطقس :- يشمل الحرارة والرطوبة والغبار والرياح .
2-مواصفات الطريق :- يشمل أرض منبسطة أو تلال أو جبال بإضافة إلي الشوارع .
3-نوع المركبة :- يشمل حجم المحرك نوع ونظام التزيت وأجهزة الرفع والتعشيق .
4-أستعمال المركبة :- يشمل الرحلات وعدد الوقفات والبدايات وسرعة الوزن
5-العاملون والفنيون :- يشمل مهارات السائق والمشغلين والفنين وتوافر الأدوات .
*
*
*
*
*
*

*إن شاء الله الموضوع متجدد .. الموضوع القادم إن شاء الله (**[FONT=&quot]فحص وإختبار أجهزة نقل الحركة)[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]إخواني الكرام يعجبني أرائكم وإقتراحاتكم
[/FONT]*​


----------



## المهدى1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

* إن شاء الله الموضوع متجدد .. الموضوع القادم إن شاء الله (فحص وإختبار أجهزة نقل الحركة)

** [font=&quot]إخواني الكرام يعجبني أرائكم وإقتراحاتكم .

[/font]والله الموفق .**[font=&quot][/font]*​


----------



## المهدى1 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

رفع للفائدة


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (11 يناير 2011)

تسلم على المعلومات التي يجهلاها ويتغلضها العديد من المهندسين وشكرا


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والله معلومات مهمة


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (13 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا سيدي العزيز ياليتنا نطبق هذه المواعيد الدوريه للصيانه فانها تحافظ عل المعده وتطيل عمر المعدة وبالتالي تعطي كفاءة اكثر في العمل ولي طلب عندك ياريت المرة اللي جاية يكون عن الحفارات الهيدروليكية (hydraulic excavators ) وجداول الصيانة الدورية للطلمبة الهيدروليكية (main hydraulic pump) وكوارين المشي وبلوك التوزيع الرئيسي (main control valve)


----------



## abudam (20 يناير 2011)

طرح جميل وجزاك الله عنا الف خير.........


----------



## أحمدعبده العفيفي (20 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الفرح الهلالى (26 فبراير 2011)

تسلم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael22009 (26 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## كاوسكي (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خالد ابو شهاب (29 يونيو 2011)

مزضوع مفيد


----------



## Hythamaga (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ابو شهاب (8 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهد جبار......


----------



## aiman550 (12 أبريل 2012)

ممكن برنامج صيانة سيارات نقل ثقيل مرسييدس اكتروس


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الصراف (15 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ahmed_eng84 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله ابداع


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## jehad_15568 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل على هالجهد


----------

